# duda con diodo varicap bb105



## dalsaur (Mar 28, 2010)

quiero hacer un Oscilador controlado por tensión o VCO
tengo duda con los diodos varicap 105 y similares, pues no los puedo distinguir entre varios que he conseguido 

serian tan amable de poner una imagen de este diodo para salir de la duda
ò como lo puedo diferenciar


saludos


----------



## nikyn (Abr 2, 2010)

esto es el reemplazo del bb105 y la imagen espero q*UE* t*E* sirva de algo


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 2, 2010)

ok, gracias, tambien me habian dicho que en los sintonizadores de tv los encontrava 

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 12, 2012)

Alguien me podria resolver una duda respecto a la capacidad Minima y Maxima del BB105.

Lo digo porque, cada vez que busco informacion al respecto, uno dice que es de :
2.5 a 55 pF

Otro dice que :
2.3 a 17pF

Y el Datasheet:


¿Cual es la verdadera?


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2012)

El BB 105 tiene muy poquita capacidad, fijate en el datasheet.
Mira este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/vco-bf199-bb105-7017/

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 12, 2012)

¿ Entre 2.3 y 2.8 pF?


----------



## tiago (Mar 13, 2012)

Me imagino que si lo dice la hoja de datos será así. Lo que si que recuerdo es que tienen poca variación, comparados con otros, claro.

Pienso que habrá aplicaciones que no requieran demasiada variación de capacidad.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lo preguntaba para poder calcular la Bobina L2 en este circuito, 

pero al ver la hoja de datos vi que tenia muy poca variación y como en cada sitio que miro me dice una cosa pues.......

¿Conoces alguno que tenga mas variación?


----------



## tiago (Mar 13, 2012)

Pueeeees...   1SV 101: 12-32 pF 3-9 Volt.    MV 2105: 2-16 pF  1-30 Volt.     MV 2104: 6'8 - 100 pF   30 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, gracias por el dato, tomo nota


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

El tema es, para qué necesitas más capacidad?
Como ejemplo: con un C de 4 pF y una L de 0.63 uH el circuito resuena aproximadamente a 100 MHz, con la misma L y una capacidad de 10 pF, resuena a 63 MHz.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 17, 2012)

Por curiosidad, quería saber cual es la capacitancia mínima y máxima del BB105 solo eso


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Acá tenés la hoja de datos de Telefunken. Esos valores tendrían que aproximarse mucho a la realidad.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, Gracias por la hoja de datos.
Si se confirma de 2.3 y 2.8 pF

Increíble que con tanta poca variación se  pueda sintonizar entre 88 y 108MHz


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

No es poca variación, de el valor mínimo al máximo, son al menos 4 veces


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pues comparalo con un: MV 2104: 6'8 - 100 pF 30 Volt


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Varía lo que tiene que variar para el rango de frecuencias que cubre, ni poco ni mucho. Si es por comparativa, varía menos que este otro. Pero todo está relacionado con la frecuencia. Suponiendo un circuito resonante LC y que C sea el varicap. Con este diodo y una bobina de 0.5 uH, cubre de 55 MHz a 142 MHz. Te parece poco el rango?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 17, 2012)

Comparado con el BB105 no, pero para el uso que le voy a dar con un BB105 me vale.

Con un MV 2104 seria mas difícil sintonizar una frecuencia X entre su mínimo y máximo no?

Ya que con el mismo recorrido del Potenciometro se pasa por muchos mas valores que con un BB105.
¿Que opinas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Efectivamente, con eso se logra una sintonia más "fina". Igual, con un capacitor en serie del valor adecuado, se puede trabajar igual. Yo hice algunas cosas con los BB212 (no sé si aún se fabrican) y condensador en serie para adecuar la bruta capacidad de este doble diodo (en aquella época no se conseguían muchos que digamos).



PD: chusmeando a ver que se consigue actualmente, vi los BB639, me gustaron, sobre todo por el precio en ebay: 50 unidades 9 Obamas free shiping.


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Para sintonizar mas facil usando varicaps convien los potenciometros multivueltas.
PD: "9 obamas jajajajajaj".
Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.taydaelectronics.com/potentiometer-variable-resistors/cermet-potentiometers/3006p/500k-ohm-trimmer-potentiometer-cermet-15-turn-3006p.html

Hay tienes uno por 0.26 Dolares.
Por cierto ¿que es un OBAMA?
No conozco esa moneda, aquí en España tenemos € (Euros)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 18, 2012)

1 Obama= 1 verde, 1 dólar, 1 u$


----------



## Eddy Sergio (Jun 8, 2018)

me parece muy interesante este foro, para aclarar dudas, en esta oportunidad quiero aprovechar para aclarar una duda con respecto al diodo varicap BB105, por la web encontre un diseño de un receptor FM que usa este componente, pero recominedan reemplazar este diodo por un diodo 1N4001 o dos en paralelo, quiero saber si esta recomendación es cierto o no. espero su ayuda. atte: Eddy


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 8, 2018)

Eddy Sergio dijo:


> me parece muy interesante este foro, para aclarar dudas, en esta oportunidad quiero aprovechar para aclarar una duda con respecto al diodo varicap BB105, por la web encontre un diseño de un receptor FM que usa este componente, pero recominedan reemplazar este diodo por un diodo 1N4001 o dos en paralelo, quiero saber si esta recomendación es cierto o no. espero su ayuda. atte: Eddy


Hola caro Don Eddy Sergio en casos de emergencia cuando no es possible sacar de ningun lado un diodo Varicap , una salida esperimental es enpleyar un diodo 1N400X , pero tienes que adecuar la bonina del tanque para resonar correctamente con la capacitancia generada por ese diodo Varicap esperimental.
Es possible sacar buenos diodos Varicaps de viejos tuners (sintonizadores) de TV analogica  , miniconponentes o radios AM/FM con sintonia digital.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hitoh22 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok, Gracias por la hoja de datos.
Si se confirma de 2.3 y 2.8 pF

Increíble que con tanta poca variación se  pueda sintonizar entre 88 y 108MHz

Yo no veo posible sintonizar entre 88Mhz y 108Mhz con 1 uH y 2,3 pf resuena a 104,944 MHz. y con 1uH y 2,8 pf resuena a 95,113 MHz. asi que no es posible con este Varicap...


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

hitoh22 dijo:


> Ok, Gracias por la hoja de datos.
> Si se confirma de 2.3 y 2.8 pF
> 
> Increíble que con tanta poca variación se  pueda sintonizar entre 88 y 108MHz
> ...



@hitoh22 busca la datasheet de dicho diodo y veras que la variación entre 2.3 y 2.8 pF se refiere a la tolerancia que posee el BB105 en su mínima capacidad que está presente a la máxima tensión admitida.

Esa tolerancia es la tolerancia de fabricación o dicho en otras palabras la dispersión del valor mínimo admitido al finalizar el proceso de producción.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 28, 2021)

hitoh22 dijo:


> Ok, Gracias por la hoja de datos.
> Si se confirma de 2.3 y 2.8 pF
> 
> Increíble que con tanta poca variación se  pueda sintonizar entre 88 y 108MHz
> ...


El BB105 tiene una capacitancia de cerca de 2pF cuanto se le aplica 25V y casi 20pF cuando esa tensión cae a 0.3V.

Observa la curva de la hoja de datos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jul 27, 2021)

Hola:

Cierto ricbevi el diodo varicap BB105A tiene sobre 18pF @ 1V (tambien depende de la ultima letra de su referencia) y 2,3 ~ 2,8pF @ 25V segun su datasheet.

Saludos.


----------

